# Need Cheap International Fulfillment Service with Quality Shirts



## mnm (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi All,

I am looking to create a shop for an international gaming community that does not seek to profit from selling shirts. We will probably only have one basic design and sell mostly Tshirts. After reading this forum, it looks like my best options are either CafePress or Spreadshirt with the base price being under $10 for a regular shirt.

Here is what I am looking for...

Required:
- No cost for store setup.
- Cheap cost of buying regular shirt.
- International: Ability to order from and ship to all continents.
- Individual Orders (1 shirt minimum quantity).
- Quality shirts that look great.
- Shirts that can withstand improper handling (no peeling, cracking or fading).
- Availability of Womens Shirts and Tanktops.

Preferred:
- More options for color.
- More options for design placement (the larger the area, the better).
- Fast delivery.
- No higher price for more colors.

I know the best way is to try out both stores but I am unwilling to pay for test runs since I am not profitting from this endeavour at all.

Besides site recommendations, I am also unsure about my printing options so I would appreciate recommendation on that as well.

It looks like the best option for Cafe Press is the digital print but I hear that these shirts fade easily. Correct me if I am wrong. I can't tell the difference between flex and flock print for spreadshirt. Does anyone have pictures of shirts that went through this printing process? What are the advantages/disadvantages of each?

I've been told that silk screen printing was the best option for a quality shirt. Is there a service that offers that type of printing process and sells individually instead of in bulk?

Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks!

~mnm


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Cheap and quality usually don't go together 



> I've been told that silk screen printing was the best option for a quality shirt. Is there a service that offers that type of printing process and sells individually instead of in bulk?


No. The setup time and costs involved for doing a quality screen print prohibit that.

For what you describe, I think SpreadShirt would probably be your best option since they have international production centers.



> Correct me if I am wrong. I can't tell the difference between flex and flock print for spreadshirt.


Basically flex is a smooth material and flock is a "fuzzy" material like the 80's t-shirts. Almost like felt.

Neither is printed on. They are actually cut pieces of solid material. So if your design has "fades" or "gradients", it wouldn't work with flex or flock. If your design is 1-2 solid colors, I think this would be your best option.

You may have to be a bit flexible with your requirements because of the realities of the available services and printing costs.

:welcome:


----------



## mnm (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks!

which printing process would have longer lasting shirt designs? direct printing, flex or flock?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mnm said:


> thanks!
> 
> which printing process would have longer lasting shirt designs? direct printing, flex or flock?


What kind of direct printing?


----------

